# Need Obies #



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I had Obie build me a rod a couple of years ago but I've miss placed. His number . can anyone help get his. Number again


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/Fastcastcustomrods

Obie Hill 375-9190


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the number.


----------

